# 2014 Goal one...the yellow perch



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I tried last year but didn't put a ton of effort into it, mostly research. Really looking for the closest place to RVA to catch them. 
A game warden told me a place near the Alyett boat ramp so far thats the closest place I've found, its about 30 miles from my house so thats where I'm going to start.
Seems like from the reports they are more common in Maryland or down in the tidewater area. Any thoughts?
I know I'm a little early but I'm just putting some feelers out. My normal winter spot to fish is Lake Anna **** 3 but I've yet to venture there....soon though. Thats a hard place to fish


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have never targeted them but also have been doing a bit of research so I could try this year and it seems that the Mattaponi from Aylett as you mentioned down river to Walkerton would definitely be a good bet for you from Richmond. I plan to give the area a shot myself when they start biting (seems like mid February is the about the right time).
I may try the area before then for some blue cats. I understand it is also a good area to catch those.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I will pm you a spot down my way. I don't target them but I did see some BIG YP's come out of this hole starting in latter part of Feb. last year.


----------



## Courage (Sep 15, 2012)

Have caught a few decent yellow perch at Beaverdam reservoir in Gloucester. Don't really target them so not sure what lures they prefer.


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

Little Creek Res in Toano has nice size YP. Not sure what RVA is...Richmond?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks. I will research these places out. Yeah the blue cats are always good winter fishing.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Fishy Business said:


> Little Creek Res in Toano has nice size YP. Not sure what RVA is...Richmond?


This place looks perfect...thanks...I mean perfect from the google map, looks like the perfect distance also. Never knew it was there.


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

dallison said:


> This place looks perfect...thanks...I mean perfect from the google map, looks like the perfect distance also. Never knew it was there.


It's a fairly deep lake with no gas motors allowed, but if you find some shoreline structure, you can find the yellow perch there. Every year, multiple citations are pulled out of there. Good luck if you go. LCR was always one of my favorites.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Not sure where your at but mid feb ill hit hells creek on the way to sandbridge fishing from the bridge, lots of big ones in there..


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

geo said:


> Not sure where your at but mid feb ill hit hells creek on the way to sandbridge fishing from the bridge, lots of big ones in there..


Thanks I will put that on my list as well. Mid feb will be here soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

:fishing:The Crappie &Yellow perch bash is Feb 15 at the North West River at Bobs Fishing Hole..They catch some nice **** perch and crappie there. I'm planning on going. See you there.


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't usually target them, but the Chickahominy River just below Walkers dam used to be really good February though March.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Aren't there yellow perch in Lake Anna? I usually fish for trout in the winter but in the summer there's a mountain lake nearby where I've fished for them and they demolish 2-3 inch minnows under a slip float. I try to get it within a foot of the bottom and once I find a school I'll catch one as soon as the bait gets to the proper depth. I've also caught them on worms but this lake has a ton of 4" green sunfish and they're not worth fighting through. Is Dike 3 worth a two hour drive to fish? I've heard some good things about it but it seems conditions have to be right. Two hours is a long way to drive to try to learn a spot and/or and hit things "just right."


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I fish LA every so often, trolling with a friend in the winter and or fishing off his pier in the summer. He's had a house on the lake since day 1 and even remembers what it used to be like before it was a lake. He has never once mentioned anything about yellow perch.

I hit **** three the night before the cold came in last week, slept in the van, then hit it again from about 3:30 am till sun-up, had praps two bumps, nothing on the bank. Saw two dinks pulled in. It was bloody cold in the am...It can be on there sometimes, but be prepared to lose some tackle.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

vaheelsfan said:


> Aren't there yellow perch in Lake Anna? I usually fish for trout in the winter but in the summer there's a mountain lake nearby where I've fished for them and they demolish 2-3 inch minnows under a slip float. I try to get it within a foot of the bottom and once I find a school I'll catch one as soon as the bait gets to the proper depth. I've also caught them on worms but this lake has a ton of 4" green sunfish and they're not worth fighting through. Is Dike 3 worth a two hour drive to fish? I've heard some good things about it but it seems conditions have to be right. Two hours is a long way to drive to try to learn a spot and/or and hit things "just right."


Dike 3 is not worth the hour drive I make, I've yet to land anything there other then a small cat and some sunfish. I'm sure there is a method to land the fish but I would much rather go to a little local pond to kill some time.
Just from my experiences, I'm sure some people tear it up there.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I fish LA every so often, trolling with a friend in the winter and or fishing off his pier in the summer. He's had a house on the lake since day 1 and even remembers what it used to be like before it was a lake. He has never once mentioned anything about yellow perch.
> 
> I hit **** three the night before the cold came in last week, slept in the van, then hit it again from about 3:30 am till sun-up, had praps two bumps, nothing on the bank. Saw two dinks pulled in. It was bloody cold in the am...It can be on there sometimes, but be prepared to lose some tackle.


Yep thats how they say to fish there, wish I had a van...you do need to put your time in there and yes you will lose tackle....maybe alot


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep, pretty much why I bought a jig mold.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I fish LA every so often, trolling with a friend in the winter and or fishing off his pier in the summer. He's had a house on the lake since day 1 and even remembers what it used to be like before it was a lake. He has never once mentioned anything about yellow perch.


"Largemouth bass, striped bass, and crappie are the main species of interest at Lake Anna. Opportunities also exist for anglers to catch bluegill, channel catfish, walleye, white perch, and yellow perch. This fishery is very diverse and offers something for every angler's taste." - VDGIF site on Lake Anna. 

Thanks for the info on Dike III. I've kind of been putting off going there because I wasn't sure how good it really was and the drive. Claytor Lake is about the same distance from me so if I want to go after some freshwater stripers from shore I'll just stick to it. Sorry for the thread hijack, have you gotten into any yellow perch yet dallison?


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been catching some bigger YP at little creek res. i troll until i find one, mark the spot and throw the typical baits for them. if you need some advice ill hook you up man just pm me. i don't give my spots to everybody.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Nice looking perch


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

sgtcupps said:


> View attachment 11187
> View attachment 11187
> I've been catching some bigger YP at little creek res. i troll until i find one, mark the spot and throw the typical baits for them. if you need some advice ill hook you up man just pm me. i don't give my spots to everybody.


Thanks I'm planning on taking my kayak down there soon, goal is this weekend if its not raining. I'll find them.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

See how yellow perch is last on the list Vaheelsfan.
I put a call in to my friend who spends a lot of time on the lake. He said he has caught yellow perch in the river that became the lake(North/South Anna, can't remember which one he said) but has not caught one since it became the lake.. 
That must mean there are record yellow in there somewhere if they could be targeted imo. 
He did say the caught 60 or so dinks and more 11" white perch than he could count on minnows the other day.
So they are there, I stand corrected.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> See how yellow perch is last on the list Vaheelsfan.
> I put a call in to my friend who spends a lot of time on the lake. He said he has caught yellow perch in the river that became the lake(North/South Anna, can't remember which one he said) but has not caught one since it became the lake..
> That must mean there are record yellow in there somewhere if they could be targeted imo.
> He did say the caught 60 or so dinks and more 11" white perch than he could count on minnows the other day.
> So they are there, I stand corrected.


No worries, I was just passing on some info I had read. Lake Anna is pretty big, I'm sure there are fish in some parts that aren't in others. The lake I fish for perch in near me also has northern pike in it according to DGIF and I've been trying to catch one for a few years but have yet to even see one


----------

